# carmunity abzocke



## MisterGeld is futsch (1 Juli 2011)

Bei mir steht dauernt E-plus hat ihnen soeben 4.99 EUR für die Nutzung des premiumdienstes von carmunity berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner.

Nummer 1232111

wat is dat???
und wer soll der partner sein???


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2011)

Das kann Dir sicher erst mal E-Plus beantworten.

Wenn es wirklich Carmunity ist, dann hilft Dir diese Seite weiter: http://endkunden-support.carmunity.de/


----------



## MisterGeld is futsch (1 Juli 2011)

das steht meine nummer und ich soll da angemeldet sein und irgendwas wöchentlich bezahlen!!!!


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2011)

Dann würde ich mich gleich mal wieder abmelden und fragen, wie es sein kann, dass Du da angemeldet bist und nichts davon weißt.


----------



## MisterGeld is futsch (1 Juli 2011)

ich war auf der seite das is ja wohl unteraller würde ich meine welcher mensch macht so etwas mir einfach ein aboan mein  handy zusenden??? kriegt man das rückerstattet??? der shit hat mich jet bestimmt 70 € gekostet!!!!!!


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2011)

Hmmmm...

Wieso fällt Dir das erst auf, wenn schon 70 Euronen weg sind?


----------



## MisterGeld is futsch (1 Juli 2011)

ich hatte keine ahnung was das sein sollte!!! und ich bin 14 warum sollte ich da ein sexabo bestellen???? das is jawohl das heftigste was ich je erlebt habe!!!!


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2011)

Naja - Alter schützt vor Dummheit nicht.

Aber mal was anderes: red mal mit Deinen Eltern, die können Dir helfen.


----------



## MisterGeld is futsch (1 Juli 2011)

ja ich sag meinem dad das mal...
der weiss was man da tun soll! aber...mit der sex seite das is mir ein bisschen peinlich! (=


----------



## MisterGeld is futsch (1 Juli 2011)

danke für deine hilfe!!!!!


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2011)

Jederzeit gern!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (4 Juli 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich Carmunity ist, ...


... oder Nachfolgefirma. Man hat sich halt umbenannt.


> Veränderungen
> 
> 14.10.2010
> 
> *carmunity GmbH*, Bremen, Mary-Astell-Straße 2, 28359 Bremen. Nicht mehr Geschäftsführer: K., St.. Geschäftsführer: B., B., *28.08.1980, Bremen; mit der Befugnis die Gesellschaft allein zu vertreten, mit der Befugnis Rechtsgeschäfte mit sich selbst oder als Vertreter Dritter abzuschließen. Durch Beschluss der Gesellschafterversammlung vom 06.04.2010 ist die Firma und entsprechend § 1 des Gesellschaftsvertrages geändert worden. *Die Firma ist geändert in: mobi4friends GmbH*..


Quelle: Handelsregister - *Amtsgericht Bremen HRB 21869 *
*PS: *Weiterhin aktiv ist noch die *carmunity.com GmbH*
Amtsgericht Bremen Aktenzeichen: *HRB 21869*
Mit der gleichen Anschrift und dem gleichen Geschäftsführer.*
*


----------



## no-abzocke !!!! (10 Juli 2011)

RIESEN Abzocke!!!

mit einem bitterbösen Fax unter Androhung Anwalt / Verbraucherzentrale kam prompt SMS das Abo sei gekündigt- kein Wort von irgendwelchen Forderungen!!!!!

Niemals bezahlen - Strafanzeige stellen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hippo (10 Juli 2011)

Und? Hast Du Dein zu Unrecht abgebuchtes Geld auch schon wiederbekommen?


----------

